

Water is Overrated - arshadgc
http://power20method.com/water-is-overrated/

======
greenyoda
_" While there are no known deaths attributed to dehydration during marathons,
there have been multiple deaths caused by overhydration, or hyponatremia."_

Hyponatremia is _not_ overhydration, it's just a consequence of overhydration.
Hyponatremia is a decreased concentration of sodium in the blood plasma[1];
drinking lots of water can flush sodium ions out of the body.

(The term comes from "natrium", which is the Latin word for sodium, which is
also where the element's symbol, "Na", comes from.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyponatremia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyponatremia)

